# Reagisce ed evita stupro di gruppo



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

*Reagisce ed evita stupro di gruppo*

*Milano, donna di 27 anni prende a calci, pugni e morsi aggressori*


(ANSA) - MILANO, 30 GIU - Ha reagito con calci, pugni e morsi cogliendo di sorpresa i suoi aggressori ed evitando cosi' lo stupro alla periferia di Milano. Protagonista, una giovane di 27 anni che era con il suo fidanzato appartata in un'auto presa di mira da 3 banditi. I tre hanno aperto le portiere e vedendo che la ragazza era seminuda hanno cominciato ad aggredirla palpeggiandola.Lei ha reagito.Poche ore dopo i CC, grazie alla segnalazione della giovane, hanno rintracciato e arrestato uno dei rapinatori.



*Reagisce ed evita stupro di gruppo*






© Copyright ANSA Tutti i diritti riservati


« Torna alla newsVai a Media Center »


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Io avevo dato una botta di portiera in testa e ero partita con l'auto pronta a investire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






...non sono proprio una passiva...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Così si fa!


----------



## lale75 (1 Luglio 2009)

Ragazza coraggiosa! Brava


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

ottimo.....curiosita'
provenienza degli aggressori?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

dipende anche con che razza di delinquenti hai a che fare ; questi hanno mollato la presa, altri potevano reagire con maggiore violenza.
è andata bene , per fortuna.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ottimo.....curiosita'
> provenienza degli aggressori?


 che ti cambia? vuoi iniziare di nuovo una filippica contro i rom e gli extracomunitari?


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avevo dato una botta di portiera in testa e ero partita con l'auto pronta a investire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non parlerei di passività ma di presenza di spirito, coraggio e...fortuna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ottimo.....curiosita'
> provenienza degli aggressori?


 Quelli che ci hanno provato con me erano italiani e del nord ...forse con un accento emiliano-romagnolo...


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ottimo.....curiosita'
> provenienza degli aggressori?





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che ti cambia? vuoi iniziare di nuovo una filippica contro i rom e gli extracomunitari?


 
cmq tunisino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non parlerei di passività ma di presenza di spirito, coraggio e...fortuna.


Fortuna senz'altro ...fosero stati più veloci sarebbero arrivati prima loro...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende anche con che razza di delinquenti hai a che fare ; questi hanno mollato la presa, altri potevano reagire con maggiore violenza.
> è andata bene , per fortuna.


 Vero anche questo, certo. Dipende sempre dalle circostanze, ogni situazione è diversa... una volta avevo letto il consiglio di una poliziotta, di provare a defecare durante l'aggressione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, certo. Dipende sempre dalle circostanze, ogni situazione è diversa... una volta avevo letto il consiglio di una poliziotta, di provare a defecare durante l'aggressione.


Sconsiglio vivamente (ammesso che siia possibile).
Ha assistito a un processo per stupro.
Stupro non significa avere rapporti con uno o più uomini non desiderati significa subire una violenza inimmaginabile.
La ragazza aveva poi confidato che lei non aveva reagito perché (memore del recente delitto del Circeo) temeva di venire ammazzata, ma se avesse saputo quello che le avrebbero fatto si sarebbe fatta ammazzare prima.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sconsiglio vivamente (ammesso che siia possibile).
> Ha assistito a un processo per stupro.
> Stupro non significa avere rapporti con uno o più uomini non desiderati significa subire una violenza inimmaginabile.
> La ragazza aveva poi confidato che lei non aveva reagito perché (memore del recente delitto del Circeo) temeva di venire ammazzata, ma se avesse saputo quello che le avrebbero fatto si sarebbe fatta ammazzare prima.


lo stupro è un atto di enorme vigliaccheria e violenza che lascia uno strisciante e lacerante ...quanto assurdo senso di colpa .
non so dire come reagirei e credo comunque che qualsiasi cosa mi venga in mento a freddo non valga al momento
ad una amica consiglierei di non reagire


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo stupro è un atto di enorme vigliaccheria e violenza che lascia uno strisciante e lacerante ...quanto assurdo senso di colpa .
> non so dire come reagirei e credo comunque che qualsiasi cosa mi venga in mento a freddo non valga al momento
> ad una amica consiglierei di non reagire


 
neppure io so come reagirei, credo sia impossibile dirlo a mente fredda. Io credo che reagirei e ad un'amica consiglierei di reagire e sai perchè?Perchè se va male, in un caso o nell'altro morta lo sei comunque, nell'animo o nel corpo (e non è detto che morire nell'animo sia meglio che morire nel corpo) se invece ti va bene.....l'hai scampata


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelli che ci hanno provato con me erano italiani e del nord ...forse con un accento emiliano-romagnolo...


 l'accento emiliano romagnolo non esiste....o e' emiliano o romagnolo.....tuchete


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ottimo.....curiosita'
> provenienza degli aggressori?


e il fidanzato che faceva?
ci può interessare che nazionalità avesse?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l'accento emiliano romagnolo non esiste....o e' emiliano o romagnolo.....tuchete


 Io non li distinguo... soprattutto mentre corro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che ti cambia? vuoi iniziare di nuovo una filippica contro i rom e gli extracomunitari?


 ah quindi davi x scontato che fosse un extracomunitario a giudicare da questo tuo post.......e poi sarei io il razzista.....cmq era solo curiosita anche se immaginavo  non fosse lumbard......


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non li distinguo... soprattutto mentre corro...


 beh i romagnoli sono piu buongustai in fatto di donne.....sta tutta li la distinzione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




magari il tuo assalitore era emiliano


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> neppure io so come reagirei, credo sia impossibile dirlo a mente fredda. Io credo che reagirei e ad un'amica consiglierei di reagire e sai perchè?Perchè se va male, in un caso o nell'altro morta lo sei comunque, nell'animo o nel corpo (e non è detto che morire nell'animo sia meglio che morire nel corpo) se invece ti va bene.....l'hai scampata


non lo sei se reagisci come devi.
non ho fatto l'esempo di mia figlia perchè non voglio nemmeno pensare una cosa del genere...ma se voglio bene ad una persona non le consiglo una cosa pericolosa per la sua vita fisica.
al trauma ci si penserà
penso a franca rame e alla ricostruzione del suo stupro in teatro...da quell'angoscia è guarita lei e tante altre.
la vergogna deve restare addosso agli stupratori



ma poi dipende dai casi...se è un uomo solo e non armato è già diverso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh i romagnoli sono piu buongustai in fatto di donne.....sta tutta li la distinzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi sembra che si stia scherzando un po' troppo su questa cosa...no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah quindi davi x scontato che fosse un extracomunitario a giudicare da questo tuo post.......e poi sarei io il razzista.....cmq era solo curiosita anche se immaginavo non fosse lumbard......


 
e da cosa immaginavi che non lo fosse? i lombardi non stuprano?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende anche con che razza di delinquenti hai a che fare ; questi hanno mollato la presa, altri potevano reagire con maggiore violenza.
> è andata bene , per fortuna.


quoto . Nella sfortuna è stata fortunata .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh i romagnoli sono piu buongustai in fatto di donne.....sta tutta li la distinzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah... vedo che spesso ci si dimentica che sarebbe bene individuare dei limiti, oltre i quali non si dovrebbe andare con lo scherzo e le battute. e tu lo stai superando in maniera rivoltante


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che si stia scherzando un po' troppo su questa cosa...no?


 non sto scherzando affatto....e non puo essere che ci sia uno stupratore emiliano romagnolo al 100% non esiste
queste cose noi nn le facciamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mah... vedo che spesso ci si dimentica che sarebbe bene individuare dei limiti, oltre i quali non si dovrebbe andare con lo scherzo e le battute. e tu lo stai superando in maniera rivoltante


 mi pare che la prima battuta non l'ho di certo fatta io
poi continuate pure con la solidarieta' femminile tra forumiste a prescindere.....conosco gente che e' stata vittima di violenze sessuali e non....a differenza di altre persone.....quindi so cosa vuol dire.....anche se nn l'ho mai sperimentato di persona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> neppure io so come reagirei, credo sia impossibile dirlo a mente fredda. Io credo che reagirei e ad un'amica consiglierei di reagire e sai perchè?*Perchè se va male, in un caso o nell'altro morta lo sei comunque, nell'animo o nel corpo* (e non è detto che morire nell'animo sia meglio che morire nel corpo) se invece ti va bene.....l'hai scampata


ma che dici?


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh i romagnoli sono piu buongustai in fatto di donne.....sta tutta li la distinzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ale, sta parlando di aggressori non di bagnini piacioni....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e il fidanzato che faceva?
> ci può interessare che nazionalità avesse?


 
me lo chiedevo anche io. a me francamente questa storia sembra una semistronzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





la risposta alla seconda domanda direi che è, semplicemente, "no"


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ale, sta parlando di aggressori non di bagnini piacioni....


 guarda che sto discorso non l'ho introdotto io......ma e' stata persa con tanto di faccina divertente dietro.......rileggere tutto ...please


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che dici?


 
sapevo che qualcuno me l'avrebbe chiesto.
Volevo dire che reagendo ad uno stupro rischi forte....forse la vita. Non reagendo però si subisce un torto talmente violento da far morire l'anima della vittima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non lo sei se reagisci come devi.*
> non ho fatto l'esempo di mia figlia perchè non voglio nemmeno pensare una cosa del genere...ma se voglio bene *ad una persona non le consiglo una cosa pericolosa per la sua vita fisica.*
> *al trauma ci si penserà*
> penso a franca rame e alla ricostruzione del suo stupro in teatro...da quell'angoscia è guarita lei e tante altre.
> ...


mi è mancata la tua luce, ultimamente


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e da cosa immaginavi che non lo fosse? i lombardi non stuprano?


 certo che stuprano....in proporzione molto di meno pero'
prendi 10 lombardi ne trovi 1 cosi'
prendi 10 tunisini ne trovi magari 5 o 6 cosi
il discorso sulla nazionalita era una mia pura curiosita
siete state voi a farci le seghe mentali sopra......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare che la prima battuta non l'ho di certo fatta io
> poi continuate pure con la solidarieta' femminile tra forumiste a prescindere.....conosco gente che e' stata vittima di violenze sessuali e non....a differenza di altre persone.....*quindi so cosa vuol dire.....anche se nn l'ho mai sperimentato di persona*


 
quindi non sai cosa vuol dire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare che la prima battuta non l'ho di certo fatta io
> poi continuate pure con la solidarieta' femminile tra forumiste a prescindere.....conosco gente che e' stata vittima di violenze sessuali e non....a differenza di altre persone.....quindi so cosa vuol dire.....anche se nn l'ho mai sperimentato di persona


Allora ti spiego.
La battuta sull'accento l'ho fatta io per smontare i tuoi pregiudizi.
Tu hai risposto rinforzando i pregiudizi non solo sugli stupratori, ma, cosa ancor pià grave, sullo stupro in sè, come atto provocato dalla vittima perché attraente, a cui hai voluto aggiungere il carico di volermi definire poco attraente.
Concludi affermando un'assoluta impossibilità di violenza da parte di un gruppo regionale ...
...non credo che ti convenga cercare di difendere la tua posizione perché puoi solo peggiorarla.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

sicuramente si deve reagire con forza dopo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi non sai cosa vuol dire.


 tu lo sai?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente si deve reagire con forza dopo.


 è la cosa più difficile


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente si deve reagire con forza dopo.


 
questo è certo


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tu lo sai?


che domanda del cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> certo che stuprano....in proporzione molto di meno pero'
> prendi 10 lombardi ne trovi 1 cosi'
> prendi 10 tunisini ne trovi magari 5 o 6 cosi
> il discorso sulla nazionalita era una mia pura curiosita
> siete state voi a farci le seghe mentali sopra......


mmm mi pare un po' azzardata questa stima, non trovi? ti ricordo che non tanto tempo fa (due - tre mesi, credo), è stato reso noto il fatto che i crimini a sfondo sessuale sono compiuti più da italiani che da extracomunitari.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ti spiego.
> La battuta sull'acento lho fatta io per smontare i tuoi pregiudizi.
> Tu hai risposto rinforzandoi pregiudizi non solo sugli stupratori, ma cosa ancor pià grabve sullo stupro in sè come atto provocato dalla vittima perché attraente a cui hai voluto aggiungere il carico di volermi definire poco attraente.
> Concludi affermando un'assoluta impossibilità di violenza da parte di un gruppo regionale ...
> ...non credo che ti convenga cercare di difendere la tua posizione perché puoi solo peggiorarla.


 -Ammetti di aver cominciato tu a scherzare su sta cosa allora non lamentarti se a battuta si risponde con battuta
-se ti do della poco attraente senza averti mai vista puoi anche capire da sola che si tratta di ironia x quanto fuori luogo (lo ammetto)
-ribadisco non l'impossibilita di violenza da parte di un mio corregionale ma l improbabilita ergo e' difficile trovare un emiliano romagnolo stupratore....qui lo dico e lo sottolineo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sapevo che qualcuno me l'avrebbe chiesto.
> Volevo dire che reagendo ad uno stupro rischi forte....forse la vita. Non reagendo però si subisce un torto talmente violento da far morire l'anima della vittima


 
sì ma il torto l'hai subito senza colpe. se qualcuno ti prende a bastonate in strada subiti la cosa ti fa morire dentro? no, ti spaventa, ti farà essere timorosa, ecc ecc, ma non ti fa morire dentro. non hai cercato le bastonate. come non cerchi lo stupro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mmm mi pare un po' azzardata questa stima, non trovi? ti ricordo che non tanto tempo fa (due - tre mesi, credo), è stato reso noto il fatto che i crimini a sfondo sessuale sono compiuti più da italiani che da extracomunitari.


 60% italiani
40% stranieri mi pare
vero ricordo
peccato che gli stranieri siano una netta minoranza rispetto agli italiani ....proporzionando il numero  quindi sarebbero molto di piu gli stranieri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tu lo sai?


ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?


 no come ti permetti tu di fracassarmi gli attributi senza essere interpellata.....


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 60% italiani
> 40% stranieri mi pare
> vero ricordo
> peccato che gli stranieri siano una netta minoranza rispetto agli italiani ....proporzionando il numero  quindi sarebbero molto di piu gli stranieri


e quindi?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo anche io. a me francamente questa storia sembra una semistronzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la seconda era in polemica con il post quotato
come hai capito


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?


 ah lo chiedi con me????
sta storia non l ho certo tirata fuori io...rileggiti x benino tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no come ti permetti tu di fracassarmi gli attributi senza essere interpellata.....


 
sei su un forum, pezzo di stronzo. se non vuoi intromissioni apriti un blog e non scassare il cazzo. e soprattutto non permetterti più di fare domande personali, non mi sembra di averti chiesto se te l'hanno piantato mai nel culo o qualsiasi altra cosa che siano solo cazzi tuoi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> -Ammetti di aver cominciato tu a scherzare su sta cosa allora non lamentarti se a battuta si risponde con battuta
> -se ti do della poco attraente senza averti mai vista puoi anche capire da sola che si tratta di ironia x quanto fuori luogo (lo ammetto)
> -ribadisco non l'impossibilita di violenza da parte di un mio corregionale ma l improbabilita ergo e' difficile trovare un emiliano romagnolo stupratore....qui lo dico e lo sottolineo


Ammetto di aver sbagliato a cercare di far passare in modo leggero un messaggio importante.
Ho sbagliato a credere che potessi comprendere l'ironia.
Ha sbagliato a credere che sapessi porti dei limiti.
Ho sbagliato a credere che tu potessi prendere in considerazione spiegazioni serie.

Comunque parli con te, sbaglio.
Non lo farò più.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la seconda era in polemica con il post quotato
> come hai capito


 
certo che l'avevo capito. appoggiavo la polemica.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì ma il torto l'hai subito senza colpe. se qualcuno ti prende a bastonate in strada subiti la cosa ti fa morire dentro? no, ti spaventa, ti farà essere timorosa, ecc ecc, ma non ti fa morire dentro. non hai cercato le bastonate. come non cerchi lo stupro.


 stavolta sei tu che parli x dare aria alla bocca
e stavolta lo posso dire con certezza
sei mai stata aggredita x strada anche se non a scopo sessuale???
io si a scopo di rapina......e ti garantisco che e' tosta da mandar giu non so se piu o meno di uno stupro ma e' tosta


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì ma il torto l'hai subito senza colpe. se qualcuno ti prende a bastonate in strada subiti la cosa ti fa morire dentro? no, ti spaventa, ti farà essere timorosa, ecc ecc, ma non ti fa morire dentro. non hai cercato le bastonate. come non cerchi lo stupro.


 
Certamente! non mettevo neanche in dubbio il fatto che la vittima abbia una qualche colpa perchè la vittima NON HA ASSOLUTAMENTE NESSUNA COLPA (e mi scuso al volo se x caso si è capito il contrario!!). Il morire dentro indicava il trauma, lo strascico di terrore, di sfiducia e vergogna (anche se ribadisco, la vittima ovviamente non ha cercato l'aggressione) che questo schifoso crimine porta con sè


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei su un forum, pezzo di stronzo. se non vuoi intromissioni apriti un blog e non scassare il cazzo. e soprattutto non permetterti più di fare domande personali, non mi sembra di averti chiesto se te l'hanno piantato mai nel culo o qualsiasi altra cosa che siano solo cazzi tuoi


 veramente sei tu che mi hai interpellato
io sto bene anche senza di te e ti rispondo evitando gli insulti che denotano magari la tua provenienza terzomondista.....te saludi


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah lo chiedi con me????
> sta storia non l ho certo tirata fuori io...rileggiti x benino tutto


sì, sì yawn


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no come ti permetti tu di fracassarmi gli attributi senza essere interpellata.....


ma che discorsi fai?
sul forum non mi risulta che si debba essere interpellati per prendere la parola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stavolta sei tu che parli x dare aria alla bocca
> e stavolta lo posso dire con certezza
> sei mai stata aggredita x strada anche se non a scopo sessuale???
> io si a scopo di rapina......e ti garantisco che e' tosta da mandar giu non so se piu o meno di uno stupro ma e' tosta


ma ho forse detto che è una cosa facile da mandare giù?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

ma smettila
dici una cosa poi subito un altra.....vai allo zoo ...e' meglio forse....li nn c'e' bisogno di intraprendere dialoghi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che mi hai interpellato
> io sto bene anche senza di te e ti rispondo evitando gli insulti che denotano magari la tua provenienza terzomondista.....te saludi


ti ho interpellato chiedendoti di farti i cazzi miei, o ho parlato di quello di cui si stava parlando?

questa la dice lunga su di te e spiega anche perché eri tanto curioso di sapere la nazionalità dell'aggressore.


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 60% italiani
> 40% stranieri mi pare
> vero ricordo
> peccato che gli stranieri siano una netta minoranza rispetto agli italiani ....proporzionando il numero quindi sarebbero molto di piu gli stranieri


Queste si che sono soddisfazioni. Ora che  sappiamo in termini percentuali quali sono i probabili stupratori abbiamo risolto un gran problema!


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ho interpellato chiedendoti di farti i cazzi miei, o ho parlato di quello di cui si stava parlando?
> 
> questa la dice lunga su di te e spiega anche perché eri tanto curioso di sapere la nazionalità dell'aggressore.


 si si ok va bene
buon viaggio


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stavolta sei tu che parli x dare aria alla bocca
> e stavolta lo posso dire con certezza
> sei mai stata aggredita x strada anche se non a scopo sessuale???
> io si a scopo di rapina......e ti garantisco che e' tosta da mandar giu *non so se piu o meno di uno stupro *ma e' tosta


non sai di che parli

sei tu che dai aria e per di più stantia alla bocca


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammetto di aver sbagliato a cercare di far passare in modo leggero un messaggio importante.
> Ho sbagliato a credere che potessi comprendere l'ironia.
> Ha sbagliato a credere che sapessi porti dei limiti.
> Ho sbagliato a credere che tu potessi prendere in considerazione spiegazioni serie.
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

uff


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stavolta sei tu che parli x dare aria alla bocca
> e stavolta lo posso dire con certezza
> sei mai stata aggredita x strada anche se non a scopo sessuale???
> io si a scopo di rapina......e ti garantisco che e' tosta da mandar giu non so se piu o meno di uno stupro ma e' tosta


 se tu vuoi raccontare una cosa personale, lo fai, ma non lo chiedi.
si chiama rispetto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì ma il torto l'hai subito senza colpe. *se qualcuno ti prende a bastonate in strada subiti la cosa ti fa morire dentro? no, ti spaventa, ti farà essere timorosa, ecc ecc*, ma non ti fa morire dentro. *non hai cercato le bastonate. come non cerchi lo stupro*.





Alexantro ha detto:


> stavolta sei tu che parli x dare aria alla bocca
> e stavolta lo posso dire con certezza
> sei mai stata aggredita x strada anche se non a scopo sessuale???
> io si a scopo di rapina......e ti garantisco che e' tosta da mandar giu non so se piu o meno di uno stupro ma e' tosta





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ho forse detto che è una cosa facile da mandare giù?





Alexantro ha detto:


> ma smettila
> dici una cosa poi subito un altra.....vai allo zoo ...e' meglio forse....li nn c'e' bisogno di intraprendere dialoghi


quando vuoi smettere di collezionare figure di merda, basta che mi avvisi.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che mi hai interpellato
> io sto bene anche senza di te e ti rispondo evitando gli insulti che denotano magari la tua provenienza terzomondista.....te saludi


 alessandro, sei inqualificabile, villano e insulti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se tu vuoi raccontare una cosa personale, lo fai, ma non lo chiedi.
> si chiama rispetto.


 rispetto e' anche non dire pezzo di stronzo o testa di cazzo
ci sono tanti tipi di rispetto come puoi ben capire.....


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alessandro, sei inqualificabile, villano e insulti.


Infatti l'ho segnalato .
Sono schifata .


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

il rispetto si merita


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alessandro, sei inqualificabile, villano e insulti.


 xche dire che uno viene dal terzo mondo e' un insulto???
e' come dire venire da un paese arretrato e poco evoluto....nn mi pare un insulto....
te lo dice uno che preferisce di gran lunga (oltre ad avere molti amici) gli africani (terzomondisti appunto) a un certo tipo di italiani che provengono da determinati posti


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rispetto e' anche non dire pezzo di stronzo o testa di cazzo
> ci sono tanti tipi di rispetto come puoi ben capire.....


 dire ad una persona che 'da come parla si capisce che è del terzo mondo' è un insulto e anche razzista. ti ho segnalato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rispetto e' anche non dire pezzo di stronzo o testa di cazzo
> ci sono tanti tipi di rispetto come puoi ben capire.....


 
forse forse te le sei tirate addosso. e non ho nessuno intenzione di rimangiarmele.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Infatti l'ho segnalato .
> Sono schifata .


 guarda penso staro sveglio tutta la notte dal dispiacere


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dire ad una persona che 'da come parla si capisce che è del terzo mondo' è un insulto e anche razzista. ti ho segnalato.


 chissenefrega aggiungi anche


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l'accento emiliano romagnolo non esiste....o e' emiliano o romagnolo.....tuchete


 rileggiti questa frase.
ti sembra normale dire ad una donna che ha subito di certo un'aggressione, con conseguente terrore e ansia, che è sfuggita contando solo sulla prontezza dei riflessi, tuchete!?!?!?! come se volessi prenderla in fallo o dimostrare che mente?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dire ad una persona che 'da come parla si capisce che è del terzo mondo' è un insulto e anche razzista. ti ho segnalato.





Alexantro ha detto:


> xche dire che uno viene dal terzo mondo e' un insulto???
> e' come dire venire da un paese arretrato e poco evoluto....nn mi pare un insulto....
> te lo dice *uno che preferisce di gran lunga* (oltre ad avere molti amici) *gli africani* (terzomondisti appunto) *a un certo tipo di italiani che provengono da determinati posti*


 
e questo anche è razzismo

non sei un po' troppo giovane per essere così becero?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rileggiti questa frase.
> ti sembra normale dire ad una donna che ha subito di certo un'aggressione, con conseguente terrore e ansia, che è sfuggita contando solo sulla prontezza dei riflessi, tuchete!?!?!?! come se volessi prenderla in fallo o dimostrare che mente?


 e chi sarebbe la donna che ha subito un aggressione scusa?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe la donna che ha subito un aggressione scusa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e questo anche è razzismo
> 
> non sei un po' troppo giovane per essere così becero?


 non mi pare di essere becero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe la donna che ha subito un aggressione scusa?


vabbè è l'alterego maschile di mk. adesso dice che non aveva capito e siamo apposto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

non ho capito davvero e chiedo scusa x il tuchete a persa
cosi magari siamo a posto


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non ho capito davvero e chiedo scusa x il tuchete a persa
> cosi magari siamo a posto


 
è Persa che ha subito un'aggressione


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non mi pare di essere becero


ti sbagli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non ho capito davvero e chiedo scusa x il tuchete a persa
> cosi magari siamo a posto


 
non puoi chiedere scusa e basta senza dire che non avevi capito? perché se non avevi capito (ossia non avevi letto) il racconto di persa e sei riuscito a dare solo risposte a tono con il suo racconto (compresa la battuta che ha colpito) e la discussione successiva, ti consiglio di andare a giocare al superenalotto, che oggi si vede che è la tua giornata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è Persa che ha subito un'aggressione


non l'avevo capito e me ne scuso


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non puoi chiedere scusa e basta senza dire che non avevi capito? perché se non avevi capito (ossia non avevi letto) il racconto di persa e sei riuscito a dare solo risposte a tono con il suo racconto (compresa la battuta che ha colpito) e la discussione successiva, ti consiglio di andare a giocare al superenalotto, che oggi si vede che è la tua giornata.


 quando voglio la tua opinione te lo chiedero'
nel frattempo puoi anche continuare a scrivere dato che siamo su un forum
tanto x me e' aria fritta quello che dici
ti consiglio di andare a giocare a nascondino.....io ho smesso da bambino di farlo ma ti garantisco che e' divertente


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

pero' questi sardi un po' terzomondisti lo sono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





fanno pure branco


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> pero' questi sardi un po' terzomondisti lo sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tui sesi di Oxford vero ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

io adoro il popolo sardo.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quando voglio la tua opinione te lo chiedero'
> nel frattempo puoi anche continuare a scrivere dato che siamo su un forum
> tanto x me e' aria fritta quello che dici
> ti consiglio di andare a giocare a nascondino.....io ho smesso da bambino di farlo ma ti garantisco che e' divertente


nel frattempo scrivo quello che voglio e a chi voglio. forse il concetto non ti è entrato bene in testa. stai dicendo una puttanata appresso all'altra e il solo modo che hai per uscirne è portare via la palla e dire con te non gioco più. se fossi in te rinizierei col nascondino.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel frattempo scrivo quello che voglio e a chi voglio. forse il concetto non ti è entrato bene in testa. stai dicendo una puttanata appresso all'altra e il solo modo che hai per uscirne è portare via la palla e dire con te non gioco più. se fossi in te rinizierei col nascondino.


 giochiamo pure a palla
basta che poi non me la rubi ......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> giochiamo pure a palla
> basta che poi non me la rubi ......


la mia è più bella, sono dettagli che contano per i terzomondisti che vengono aggrediti in strada.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah quindi davi x scontato che fosse un extracomunitario a giudicare da questo tuo post.......e poi sarei io il razzista.....cmq era solo curiosita anche se immaginavo non fosse lumbard......


non ci provare nemmeno eh ale, che con me appendi i panni a un brutto chiodo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












poichè ti leggo e sempre con mola attenzione, avevo già il sospetto di dove volessi andare a parare.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non l'avevo capito e me ne scuso


E dopo che ti sei scusato?
Ti viene il dubbio, così, tanto per, che avendo detto 10 volte a noi di rileggerci tutto, forse sei tu che non hai letto e non hai capito dal post uno fino a qui?
non ci interessa se ci sono più stupratori marocchini, tunisini, africani, lombardi o romagnoli.
non ci interessa se tu sei stato aggredito o se lo è stato qualcun altro, a meno che ovviamente non voglia parlarne quella persona in modo autonomo. 
Hai letto dall'inizio ciò che volevi, chiedendo quindi la nazionalità dell'aggressore e poi insistendo a lungo sui tuoi correggionali così probi e santi. 
Hai insultato persa in ogni modo possibile, ma anche chi scriveva a suo sostegno, dicendo che eravamo tipo 'setta' e ci difendevamo fra noi. Le hai detto che un tuo correggionale non l'avrebbe scelta perchè brutta e davvero è una battuta degna del nostro Pres del Cons che indicava come 'papabili' solo le belle ragazze, mentre le altre erano protette dallo stupro.
Purtroppo aggressioni e stupri non guardano in faccia bellezza, giovinezza, intelligenza, nulla.... E se ne hai subita una sai bene che in quel momento non pensi 'non sono carino, quindi non mi stuprerà', ma hai solo paura. Tanta paura.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> poichè ti leggo e sempre con mola attenzione, avevo già il sospetto di dove volessi andare a parare.


 sei della digos x caso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ci provare nemmeno eh ale, che con me appendi i panni a un brutto chiodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bhè del resto il pensiero che i napoletani ti freghino sempre o cerchino di farlo è stato espresso ben chiaramente e la dice lunga. 

a proposito hai intenzione di fregarmi? devo nascondere il portafoglio la prossima volta che ci vediamo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare che la prima battuta non l'ho di certo fatta io
> poi continuate pure con la solidarieta' femminile tra forumiste a prescindere.....conosco gente che e' stata vittima di violenze sessuali e non....a differenza di altre persone.....quindi so cosa vuol dire.....anche se nn l'ho mai sperimentato di persona


 magari qui ti sta rispondendo qualcuna che lo è stata in prima persona, quindi datti una calmatina con lo scrivere idiozie anche su cose serissime


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tui sesi di Oxford vero ?


ariana seu


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E dopo che ti sei scusato?
> Ti viene il dubbio, così, tanto per, che avendo detto 10 volte a noi di rileggerci tutto, forse sei tu che non hai letto e non hai capito dal post uno fino a qui?
> non ci interessa se ci sono più stupratori marocchini, tunisini, africani, lombardi o romagnoli.
> non ci interessa se tu sei stato aggredito o se lo è stato qualcun altro, a meno che ovviamente non voglia parlarne quella persona in modo autonomo.
> ...


 non ho insultato nessuno
x il resto puoi scrivere cio che vuoi perdi tempo con me


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè del resto il pensiero che i napoletani ti freghino sempre o cerchino di farlo è stato espresso ben chiaramente e la dice lunga.


 ma che cazzo c'entrano i napoletani con gli stupri scusa??????????


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entrano i napoletani con gli stupri scusa??????????


 ma se in qualunque tread ti trovi cerchi di esprimere sempre e solo il concetto 'come sono figo io/i miei correggionali e come sono stronzi, laddri, stupratori tutti quelli dei paesi dell'est/del terzo mondo/del sud'....... mi pare ovvio che anche noi li accomuniamo, no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entrano i napoletani con gli stupri scusa??????????


 
che non sei scemo l'abbiamo capito, è inutile che tenti di fingere di esserlo. il "volere andare a parare" di emma si riferiva al razzismo.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che non sei scemo l'abbiamo capito, è inutile che tenti di fingere di esserlo. il "volere andare a parare" di emma si riferiva al razzismo.


 aspetta, ora dice che è confuso, non ha capito e non sa che emma è di napoli............


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se in qualunque tread ti trovi cerchi di esprimere sempre e solo il concetto 'come sono figo io/i miei correggionali e come sono stronzi, laddri, stupratori tutti quelli dei paesi dell'est/del terzo mondo/del sud'....... mi pare ovvio che anche noi li accomuniamo, no?


 che sono fighi i miei corregionali e' una battuta xche in certi casi non li sfango nemmeno io
che sono ladri e merde quelli del terzo mondo e del sud lo dici tu ora io nn l'ho mai detto...ho solo detto che ci sono delle differenze evidenti che non vuol dire che tutti siano cosi........leggi tutto non solo quello che vuoi leggere....senno evita di rivolgermi la parola se devi fare la faziosa e la poco obbiettiva......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aspetta, ora dice che è confuso, non ha capito e non sa che emma è di napoli............


e che non si riferiva AI napoletani, ma a quei due - tre che ha conosciuto in vacanza.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che non sei scemo l'abbiamo capito, è inutile che tenti di fingere di esserlo. il "volere andare a parare" di emma si riferiva al razzismo.


 mica sono razzista io....mi baso su semplici dati di fatto


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aspetta, ora dice che è confuso, non ha capito e non sa che emma è di napoli............


 chissenefrega se e' di napoli scusa.......non sono confuso anche se non lo sapevo
ma non cambio giudizio di certo x questo.....parliamone allora
c'e' un topic apposta......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che sono fighi i miei corregionali e' una battuta xche in certi casi non li sfango nemmeno io
> che sono ladri e merde quelli del terzo mondo e del sud lo dici tu ora io nn l'ho mai detto...ho solo detto che ci sono delle differenze evidenti che non vuol dire che tutti siano cosi........leggi tutto non solo quello che vuoi leggere....senno *evita di rivolgermi la parola* se devi fare la faziosa e la poco obbiettiva......


grande, in castigo assieme a me. per parlare con lui è necessaria autorizzazione scritta. tra un po' inseriranno la clausola nel regolamento del forum


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

emma quando incontri angiuledda mi raccomando fai in modo che non porti altri sardi altrimenti ti _*rapono*_

il borsellino lo tiene nella taschina interna della borsa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sei della digos x caso?


no, sono un semplice avvocato di provincia, con un'ottima memoria.
Per educazione sono sempre moltoattenta a quello che scrivono gli altri, se non altro perchè si son dati la pena di farlo; ergo, sono attenta anche a quello che scrivi tu....e me lo ricordo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè del resto il pensiero che i napoletani ti freghino sempre o cerchino di farlo è stato espresso ben chiaramente e la dice lunga.
> 
> a proposito hai intenzione di fregarmi? devo nascondere il portafoglio la prossima volta che ci vediamo?


 certo, anche l'orologio.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> emma quando incontri angiuledda mi raccomando fai in modo che non pprti altri ssrdi altrimenti ti _*rapono*_
> 
> il borsellino lo tiene nella taschinainteena della borsa


glielo stavo per scrivere io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mica sono razzista io....mi baso su semplici dati di fatto


puoi negarlo ma affermare che I napoletani cercano *comunque* di fregarti è da razzisti. ci sono napoletani che cercano di fregarti come ci sono i napoletani onesti, esattamente come per i lombardi, i veneti, i marchigiani e via via


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> emma quando incontri angiuledda mi raccomando fai in modo che non porti altri sardi altrimenti ti _*rapono*_
> 
> il borsellino lo tiene nella taschina interna della borsa


ma poi chiede il riscatto?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> glielo stavo per scrivere io













non ho resistito


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, sono un semplice avvocato di provincia, con un'ottima memoria.
> Per educazione sono sempre moltoattenta a quello che scrivono gli altri, se non altro perchè si son dati la pena di farlo; ergo, sono attenta anche a quello che scrivi tu....e me lo ricordo.


 ok se hai buona memoria su tutto sai bene che sono sempre educato e civile
se hai buona memoria su quello che ti fa comodo ricordare abbiam gia finito di parlare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> emma quando incontri angiuledda mi raccomando fai in modo che non porti altri sardi altrimenti ti _*rapono*_
> 
> *il borsellino lo tiene nella taschina interna della borsa*


ma tapparì sa bucca, balossa!

e vedi di non dirle dove tengo il coltello


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma poi chiede il riscatto?


almeno per ripagarsi del borsellino rubato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

*un po' ti amo sai?*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo, anche l'orologio.


 
l'ipod lo lascio a casa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> emma quando incontri angiuledda mi raccomando fai in modo che non porti altri sardi altrimenti ti _*rapono*_
> 
> il borsellino lo tiene nella taschina interna della borsa


ma no scemottella, ha cambiato posto...o meglio, gira senza borsellino e i soldi li tiene nella tasca destra anteriore dei jeans....ah ma siete proprio poco attente....


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no scemottella, ha cambiato posto...o meglio, gira senza borsellino e i soldi li tiene nella tasca destra anteriore dei jeans....ah ma siete proprio poco attente....


che ci vuoi fare Emma , ad ognuno le sue abilità , noi siamo brave solo a rapire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no scemottella, ha cambiato posto...o meglio, gira senza borsellino e i soldi li tiene nella tasca destra anteriore dei jeans....ah ma siete proprio poco attente....


la pianti di fare casino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io rapisco, tu rubi il borsellino. e l'angiunedda ti stava dicendo dove tengo il mio, per facilitarti il lavoro (custa zonca:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah il casino lo stavo facendo io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  scusa, ho letto male


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no scemottella, ha cambiato posto...o meglio, gira senza borsellino e i soldi li tiene nella tasca destra anteriore dei jeans....ah ma siete proprio poco attente....


ma tu sei l'esperta... io solo anonima sequestti


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che ci vuoi fare Emma , ad ognuno le sue abilità , noi siamo brave solo a rapire


anche a fare il formaggio


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *ma no scemottella*, ha cambiato posto...o meglio, gira senza borsellino e i soldi li tiene nella tasca destra anteriore dei jeans....ah ma siete proprio poco attente....


OT : per associazione mi hai fatto venir voglia di mortadella


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la pianti di fare casino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusate....e io che faccio? non ditemi la vittima!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che sono fighi i miei corregionali e' una battuta xche in certi casi non li sfango nemmeno io
> che sono ladri e merde quelli del terzo mondo e del sud lo dici tu ora io nn l'ho mai detto...ho solo detto che ci sono delle differenze evidenti che non vuol dire che tutti siano cosi........leggi tutto non solo quello che vuoi leggere....senno evita di rivolgermi la parola se devi fare la faziosa e la poco obbiettiva......


 fin qui sei tu quello che aveva letto male e non aveva capito.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok se hai buona memoria su tutto sai bene che sono sempre educato e civile
> se hai buona memoria su quello che ti fa comodo ricordare abbiam gia finito di parlare


 guarda ale io ho campato bene 33 anni senza sapere nemmeno che esistessi  e posso proseguire il resto della mia vita ignorandoti, tranquillamente.
Sei spesso garbato, simpatico, ironico e giocherellone.....sei meno spesso cacaczz, fazioso, razzista e rompicoglioni....e come accade al chilo di lupino, quando ne trovi uno marcio....il poco rovina il molto. Ho cercato di dirtelo con quanto + garbo possibile. Fai tu.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche a fare il formaggio


su casu marzu per noi non ha segreti


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> su casu marzu per noi non ha segreti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ipod lo lascio a casa?


 che modello è?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda ale io ho campato bene 33 anni senza sapere nemmeno che esistessi e posso proseguire il resto della mia vita ignorandoti, tranquillamente.
> Sei spesso garbato, simpatico, ironico e giocherellone.....sei meno spesso cacaczz, fazioso, razzista e rompicoglioni....e come accade al chilo di lupino, quando ne trovi uno marcio....il poco rovina il molto. Ho cercato di dirtelo con quanto + garbo possibile. Fai tu.


 ottima risposta........secca e concisa...senza insulti palesi....fossero tutti cosi come te....non sono d'accordo sul cacaczzz e fazioso....in parte sul razzista....d'accordo sul rompicoglioni.....
poi sono opinioni colorite ma pur sempre civili quindi le accetto anche se non corrispondono interamente al vero ....immagino che tu sia una persona intelligente  pur non conoscendoti (immagino xche appunto nn ti conosco ) e non e' ironia nemmeno questa.......
saluti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma tu sei l'esperta... io solo anonima sequestti


 senti un po'...avrei un lavoretto da affidarvi.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusate....e io che faccio? non ditemi la vittima!


non ti rapiremmo mai...per rifarci di quello che costi di mantenimento quanti miliardi dovremmo chiedere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ottima risposta........secca e concisa...*senza insulti palesi..*..fossero tutti cosi come te....non sono d'accordo sul cacaczzz e fazioso....in parte sul razzista....d'accordo sul rompicoglioni.....
> poi sono opinioni colorite ma pur sempre civili quindi le accetto anche se non corrispondono interamente al vero ....immagino che tu sia una persona intelligente pur non conoscendoti (immagino xche appunto nn ti conosco ) e non e' ironia nemmeno questa.......
> saluti


 stai tranquillo che se ci fossero stati insulti, non avresti avuto bisogno dell'interprete e non avresti avuto dubbi.


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ti rapiremmo mai...per rifarci di quello che costi di mantenimento quanti miliardi dovremmo chiedere?


 
fiuuuuu!! sono salva!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




pensare che i miei volevano pagare perchè mi teneste


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sconsiglio vivamente (ammesso che siia possibile).
> Ha assistito a un processo per stupro.
> Stupro non significa avere rapporti con uno o più uomini non desiderati significa subire una violenza inimmaginabile.
> La ragazza aveva poi confidato che lei non aveva reagito perché (memore del recente delitto del Circeo) temeva di venire ammazzata, ma se avesse saputo quello che le avrebbero fatto si sarebbe fatta ammazzare prima.


Ogni violenza è chiaramente diversa... cambia la vittima, cambiano gli aggressori, cambia la situazione. 
Però come dice Minerva, da uno stupro ci si può risollevare... dalla morte no. 
In questo caso, visto il buon esito della vicenda, direi che la reazione è stata appropriata alle circostanze. Magari in un'altra situazione la ragazza avrebbe subito la violenza. Spesso si reagisce d'istinto, valutando inconsciamente le circostanze del momento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che modello è?


 
il classic 80 gb di ultima generazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il classic 80 gb di ultima generazione.


 l'ho sequestrato venerdì dal marsupio di mio fratello...come pegno per il mio compleanno. Sei salva.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni violenza è chiaramente diversa... cambia la vittima, cambiano gli aggressori, cambia la situazione.
> Però come dice Minerva, da uno stupro ci si può risollevare... dalla morte no.
> In questo caso, visto il buon esito della vicenda, direi che la reazione è stata appropriata alle circostanze. Magari in un'altra situazione la ragazza avrebbe subito la violenza. *Spesso si reagisce d'istinto, valutando inconsciamente le circostanze del momento*.


e assolutamente senza lucidità.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ho sequestrato venerdì dal marsupio di mio fratello...come pegno per il mio compleanno. Sei salva.


lui sarà contentissimo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui sarà contentissimo.


l'ha avuto in regalo, me l'ha girato in regalo...cazzo si lamenta?...vabbè ma lo tengo solo una settimana poi glielo rendo....e mi prendo il tuo...a proposito, iin che tasca lo tieni, che quando lo ascolti non senti nemmeno il cell che squilla?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ha avuto in regalo, me l'ha girato in regalo...cazzo si lamenta?...vabbè ma lo tengo solo una settimana poi glielo rendo....e mi prendo il tuo...a proposito, iin che tasca lo tieni, che quando lo ascolti non senti nemmeno il cell che squilla?


per avere il mio ipod devi passare sul mio cadavere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque ora lo tengo in mano, da quando mi è caduto dentro una pozzanghera finendo malissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












quello del cellulare è veramente un problema. spesso sull'autobus qualcuno mi comunica a cenni che mi sta squillando e io manco capisco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e vorrei far notare che non è colpa mia se le vibrazioni dei cellulari non si sentono attraverso la borsa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

stordita.....beh buon pomeriggio ragazzi....vado a produrre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stordita.....beh buon pomeriggio ragazzi....vado a produrre.


 
ciao bella gioia


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e assolutamente senza lucidità.


Vero. Ma in certe situazioni la lucidità serve a poco... anzi potrebbe addirittura essere una cattiva consigliera. Credo che l'istinto possa essere, a volte, ciò che ci salva la vita.
So che normalmente si pensa esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Ma in certe situazioni la lucidità serve a poco... anzi potrebbe addirittura essere una cattiva consigliera. Credo che l'istinto possa essere, a volte, ciò che ci salva la vita.
> So che normalmente si pensa esattamente il contrario.


a volte la lucidità può salvarti le chiappe, evitandoti di scappare in una strada sterrata, disabitata e buia, cacciandoti più nei guai, anzichè attraversare la strada nell'altra direzione e andare a chiedere aiuto al bar distante 300 metri.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi negarlo ma affermare che I napoletani cercano *comunque* di fregarti è da razzisti. ci sono napoletani che cercano di fregarti come ci sono i napoletani onesti, esattamente come per i lombardi, i veneti, i marchigiani e via via


addirittura gli extracomunitari, pure

che poi meno male che a costui dann un po' meno fastidio di "certi" italiani di certe regioni

e chissà perchè non credo pensasse ai friulani


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok se hai buona memoria su tutto sai bene che sono sempre educato e civile
> se hai buona memoria su quello che ti fa comodo ricordare abbiam gia finito di parlare


te ne vai?
ciao!

io sto da poco
ma la mia memoria è abbastanza buona

e civile non è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te ne vai?
> ciao!
> 
> io sto da poco
> ...


 te ne vai tu forse 
forse il sottoscritto e' qua da piu di te....
ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> te ne vai tu forse
> forse il sottoscritto e' qua da piu di te....
> ciao


sono tornata

e francamente me sbatto di quello che pensa uno che si comporta come te


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono tornata
> 
> e francamente me sbatto di quello che pensa uno che si comporta come te


 amen


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono tornata
> 
> e francamente me sbatto di quello che pensa uno che si comporta come te


 
va che screanzata questa novellina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non rispetti il nonnismo?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> va che screanzata questa novellina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so quanti anni abbia ma, per come ragiona, potrebbe avere un paio d'anni più di mio figlio
e meriterebbe una bella sculacciata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so quanti anni abbia ma, per come ragiona, potrebbe avere un paio d'anni più di mio figlio
> e meriterebbe una bella sculacciata (dopo avergli tolto il pannolino)


 
ma è qui da più tempo di te. ha detto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tuo figlio quanto ha? 9 anni?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma è qui da più tempo di te. ha detto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> va che screanzata questa novellina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


segnaliamola


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> segnaliamola


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


cesssss  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei qui da poco e già usi questa emoticons ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  propongo il ban a questo punto


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

siccome leggo ironia sulle segnalazioni guardate che non sono io il segnalatore ma il segnalato.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> segnaliamola





sperella ha detto:


> cesssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
altro che ban. facciamola cancellare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> siccome leggo ironia sulle segnalazioni guardate che non sono io il segnalatore ma il segnalato.....


se ti fai un giro per i tred vedi che l'ironia sulle segnalazioni è una costante da ormai diverso tempo e non è quindi rivolta a te


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> altro che ban. facciamola cancellare


son qui che aspetto


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

viste le comunicazioni dello Staff,
che differenza c'è tra avvertimanto e infrazione?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2009)

cazzata più, cazzata meno poco cambia
nessuno tocchi il cretino


----------



## lale75 (1 Luglio 2009)

Io ho l'impressione che la nazionalità dello stupratore sia un argomento che interessi solo agli uomini(a certi uomini, naturalmente), non credo che una donna vittima di uno stupro sia meno traumatizzata, ferita e disperata perchè il suo stupratore era italiano piuttosto che straniero...per conto mio quando sono riuscita a sfuggire ad un "inseguimento" per strada di notte l'ultimo dei miei pensieri era il colore della pelle o che lingua parlasse l'inseguitore


----------



## Old danut (1 Luglio 2009)

Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

ma tu sei proprio bacato
una cosa di quel genere non si augura a nessuno

posso ammettere che in un momento di turbamento si possa avere pensieri meschini
ma bisognerebbe avere quel  minimo di rispetto di sè e degli altri che ti fa vergognare e ti impedisce di mettere per iscritto una cosa del genere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu sei proprio bacato
> una cosa di quel genere non si augura a nessuno
> 
> posso ammettere che in un momento di turbamento si possa avere pensieri meschini
> ma bisognerebbe avere quel  minimo di rispetto di sè e degli altri che ti fa vergognare e ti impedisce di mettere per iscritto una cosa del genere



un momento di turbamento non può durare così tanto.. non è la prima volta che dice cose del genere. e tra non saper nè leggere nè scrivere l'ho segnalato. certe cose mi mandano in bestia (ma forse si era notato:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che la nazionalità dello stupratore sia un argomento che interessi solo agli uomini(a certi uomini, naturalmente), non credo che una donna vittima di uno stupro sia meno traumatizzata, ferita e disperata perchè il suo stupratore era italiano piuttosto che straniero...*per conto mio quando sono riuscita a sfuggire ad un "inseguimento" per strada di notte l'ultimo dei miei pensieri era il colore della pelle o che lingua parlasse l'inseguitore*



io ho la certezza che fosse italiano. ma non mi cambia assolutamente una fava la nazionalità di chi mi ha fatto vivere una mezz'ora di inferno (nè quella di chi da quella situazione mi ha tirato fuori)


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un momento di turbamento non può durare così tanto.. non è la prima volta che dice cose del genere. e tra non saper nè leggere nè scrivere l'ho segnalato. certe cose mi mandano in bestia (ma forse si era notato:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è una questione di educazione, sensibilità, rispetto degli altri e tante cose
ma come ho detto, anche di rispetto per sè stessi
che lui evidentemente non ha


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


 ma che cazzo hai nel cervello ??? mi fai solo schifo  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Segnalato anche tu . 
Oggi vi siete messi d'accordo eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che cazzo hai nel cervello ??? che schifo


pruini.










(trad: polvere)


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pruini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma neanche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma come cazzo si fa a pensare certe cose ???? 
io sono allibita .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma neanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh lo so, hai ragione. ora spero che un altro calcione nelle chiappe se lo prenda.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


Complimenti.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh lo so, hai ragione. ora spero che un altro calcione nelle chiappe se lo prenda.


ah beh , ma lo dovrebbe prendere sul serio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .



E visto che sono in vena di polemica ,  si ammoniscono e basta personaggi come lui e quell'altro e poi si lascia bannato Reale .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah beh , ma lo dovrebbe prendere sul serio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non sappiamo ancora la decisione circa reale.
e a prescindere da questo questo un calcione dovrebbe prenderselo


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


che gran bella persona che sei.
quanto al puttanona da sbarco il fatto che si fosse messa con te ne è la conferma.
Si vede che cattava su tutta la merda che capitava


----------



## Old Staff (1 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


Abbiamo invano atteso che venisse tolta autonomamente una simile sconcezza.

Rafforziamo quanto detto in comunicazioni e all'utente stesso avvisando che il prossimo provvedimento sarà il ban definitivo.

Saluti


----------



## Old Bruno (1 Luglio 2009)

*10 PICCOLI INDIANI*

"Dieci piccoli indiani
Se ne andarono a mangiar:
uno fece indigestione,
solo nove ne restar.

Nove piccoli indiani
fino a notte alta vegliar:
uno cadde addormentato,
otto soli ne restar.

Otto piccoli indiani
Se ne vanno a passeggiar:
uno, ahimè, è rimasto indietro,
solo sette ne restar.

Sette piccoli indiani
legna andarono a spaccar:
un di lor s'infranse a mezzo,
e sei soli ne restar.

I sei piccoli indiani
giocan con un alvear:
da una vespa uno fu punto,
solo cinque ne restar.

Cinque piccoli indiani
un giudizio han da sbrigar:
un lo ferma il tribunale
quattro soli ne restar.

Quattro piccoli indiani
salpan verso l'alto mar:
uno un granchio se lo prende,
e tre soli ne restar.

I tre piccoli indiani
allo zoo vollero andar:
uno l'orso ne abbrancò,
e due soli ne restar.

I due piccoli indiani
stanno al sole per un po':
un si fuse come cera
e uno solo ne restò.

Solo, il piccolo indiano
in un bosco se ne andò:
ad un pino s'impiccò,
e nessuno ne restò."

AH AH AH


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Luglio 2009)

*bruno*

e quindi?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?


sta parlando del forum e criticando la severità dello staff


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

*danut*

non ti quoto nemmeno tanto mi fa schifo il tuo commento, ti dico solo: vergognati!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


tu hai dei problemi. Fatti seguire da un ottimo psichiatra e vergognati.


----------



## Old Zyp (2 Luglio 2009)

e c'è ancora chi gli risponde !

ma andate a cagare ! 

uomo di merda !


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2009)

*danut e le donne*

scorgo lo stile impeccabile di insonne


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, certo. Dipende sempre dalle circostanze, ogni situazione è diversa... una volta avevo letto il consiglio di una poliziotta, di provare a defecare durante l'aggressione.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Mi domando come mai in questo tred nessun paladino si sia incazzato per l'attacco del branco ad un utente che ha chiaramente provocato come spesso fa (tra l'altro sulla nazionalità alexandro aveva già espresso la sua opinione).
Per me avete esagerato.

Fuori dal mondo la sanzione di 10 punti a lui...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scorgo lo stile impeccabile di insonne


non è lui.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è lui.


assolutamente no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mi domando come mai in questo tred nessun paladino si sia incazzato per l'attacco del branco ad un utente che ha chiaramente provocato come spesso fa (tra l'altro sulla nazionalità alexandro aveva già espresso la sua opinione).
> Per me avete esagerato.
> 
> Fuori dal mondo la sanzione di 10 punti a lui...


 
io mi domando come si faccia a difenderlo. ma ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole. ad esempio per me non è assolutamente fuori dal mondo la sua sanzione, come non lo è quella di danut. il fatto che sulla nazionalità avesse già espresso la sua opinione poi, non mi sembra una scusante per ripetere e avvalorare ragionamenti razzisti.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io mi domando come si faccia a difenderlo. ma ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole. ad esempio per me non è assolutamente fuori dal mondo la sua sanzione, come non lo è quella di danut. il fatto che sulla nazionalità avesse già espresso la sua opinione poi, non mi sembra una scusante per ripetere e avvalorare ragionamenti razzisti.



non è nè una difesa nè una scusante. Era per dire che le sue opinioni su certe cose le aveva già espresse senza essere stato mai sanzionato ( e ci mancherebbe)
La sanzione con sospensione per me è fuori dal mondo.
Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come crede.
Credo tu non possa negare che c'è stato un attacco di tutti contro lui e nessuno dei soliti l'ha criticato o difeso.
Il punto del mio intervento era questo.


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Credo tu non possa negare che c'è stato un attacco di tutti contro lui e nessuno dei soliti l'ha criticato o difeso.*
> *Il punto del mio intervento era questo.*


se qualcuno scrive una minchiata non è il branco che gli va contro, sono le persone indignate di un forum.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se qualcuno scrive una minchiata non è il branco che gli va contro, sono le persone indignate di un forum.


proprio questo sto dicendo.


----------



## Old Zyp (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> proprio questo sto dicendo.


mica s'era capito Asu !


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mica s'era capito Asu !


lo so, sono incompresa


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2009)

comunque ci sono cazzate... un conto e'la cagata che hanno scritto Alexandro o danut... un conto sono le puttanatine di altri utenti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è nè una difesa nè una scusante. Era per dire che le sue opinioni su certe cose le aveva già espresse senza essere stato mai sanzionato ( e ci mancherebbe)
> La sanzione con sospensione per me è fuori dal mondo.
> Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come crede.
> Credo tu non possa negare che c'è stato un attacco di tutti contro lui e nessuno dei soliti l'ha criticato o difeso.
> Il punto del mio intervento era questo.


 
e chi nega niente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io ho anche detto chiaramente che se dovesse ripresentarsi una circostanza simile non cambierei di una virgola la mia posizione e ho motivo di credere (idea tutta mia) che anche gli altri farebbero come me.
non si era detto che è normale che se qualcuno dice una cosa che fa girare i coglioni a tutti, tutti lo mandino a cagare senza che questo significhi fare branco? se vale per cazzate come tante se ne son lette e che tanto hanno fatto girare le balle, direi che vale (e ai miei occhi ben di più) per argomenti di questo tipo. forse per questo non ci son state nè critiche nè difese? o forse più semplicemente non tutti hanno letto... che ne so? e soprattutto che mi frega?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è nè una difesa nè una scusante. Era per dire che le sue opinioni su certe cose le aveva già espresse senza essere stato mai sanzionato ( e ci mancherebbe)
> La sanzione con sospensione per me è fuori dal mondo.
> Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come crede.
> Credo tu non possa negare che c'è stato un attacco di tutti contro lui e nessuno dei soliti l'ha criticato o difeso.
> Il punto del mio intervento era questo.


ma chi sarebbero questi soliti? 
quando si partecipa ad un 3d con risposte ravvicinatissime, come questo, è normale arrivare a scannarsi perché non è come leggere tutto il mallopo la sera o il giorno dopo, e in base al tutto farsi un'idea.
insomma, litiga tanto solo chi ha tanto tempo per stare sul forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ed infatti io litigo solo quando ho il tempo di starci a lungo.


----------



## Old Zyp (2 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> comunque ci sono cazzate... un conto e'la cagata che hanno scritto Alexandro o danut... un conto sono le *puttanatine* di altri utenti.


 
che animo dolce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

*mica ho capito*



Lettrice ha detto:


> comunque ci sono cazzate... un conto e'la cagata che hanno scritto Alexandro o danut... un conto sono le puttanatine di altri utenti.


mi dai il tuo indirizzo che ti mando il portatile che tengo di scorta?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> comunque ci sono cazzate... un conto e'la cagata che hanno scritto Alexandro o danut... un conto sono le puttanatine di altri utenti.


dipende da cosa intendi per puttanate.
Non mi riferisco alle provocazioni cretine.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma chi sarebbero questi soliti?*
> quando si partecipa ad un 3d con risposte ravvicinatissime, come questo, è normale arrivare a scannarsi perché non è come leggere tutto il mallopo la sera o il giorno dopo, e in base al tutto farsi un'idea.
> insomma, litiga tanto solo chi ha tanto tempo per stare sul forum
> 
> ...


 Me lo chiedo anche io...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo anche io...


quelli che puntualmente rompono i coglioni al trio lescano....


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quelli che puntualmente rompono i coglioni al trio lescano....


 mah... davvero non capisco questo tuo intervento. Sono situazioni molto diverse. Comunque, il trio lescano te lo stai battezzando tu. Chi vi rompe i coglioni saprà come chiamarvi


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... davvero non capisco questo tuo intervento. Sono situazioni molto diverse. Comunque,* il trio lescano te lo stai battezzando* tu. Chi vi rompe i coglioni saprà come chiamarvi


in che senso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... davvero non capisco questo tuo intervento. Sono situazioni molto diverse. Comunque, il trio lescano te lo stai battezzando tu. Chi vi rompe i coglioni saprà come chiamarvi


 
visto che non lo capisco neanche io, facciamo il branco lapola? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque amichino, guarda che trio lescano siam state battezzate da qualcuno eh


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> visto che non lo capisco neanche io, *facciamo il branco lapola*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, io so MM... quindi massimiliano medda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sapevo... però mi sembra un buon motivo per rispedirlo al mittente, allora


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è lui.


 non lo metto in dubbio ma è in possesso della stessa eleganza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni violenza è chiaramente diversa... cambia la vittima, cambiano gli aggressori, cambia la situazione.
> Però come dice Minerva, da uno stupro ci si può risollevare... dalla morte no.
> In questo caso, visto il buon esito della vicenda, direi che la reazione è stata appropriata alle circostanze. Magari in un'altra situazione la ragazza avrebbe subito la violenza. Spesso si reagisce d'istinto, valutando inconsciamente le circostanze del momento.


Non credo che sia meglio farsi ammazzare.
Ho riferito quello che mi (ci) aveva confidato lei durante una pausa del processo per evidenziare che lo stupro comprende tutta una serie di violenze e umliazioni inferte che difficilmente possono esser previste da parte di chi lo immagina "solo" come un rapporto sessuale imposto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che sia meglio farsi ammazzare.
> Ho riferito quello che mi (ci) aveva confidato leidurante una pausa del processo per evidenziare che *lo stupro comprende tutta una serie di violenze e umliazioni inferte che difficilmente si possono immaginare da parte di chi lo immagina "solo" come un rapporto sessuale imposto*.


Sono d'accordo. Addirittura, l'aspetto della mera violenza fisica potrebbe rivelarsi il punto meno arduo da superare. L'umiliazione, la propria volontà sottomessa, la libertà distrutta... credo siano aspetti durissimi da ricostruire.


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Addirittura, l'aspetto della mera violenza fisica potrebbe rivelarsi il punto meno arduo da superare. L'umiliazione, la propria volontà sottomessa, la libertà distrutta... credo siano aspetti durissimi da ricostruire.


senza contare la sensazione di impotenza


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza contare la sensazione di impotenza


 Si, infatti!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

più delle botte, più quasi della violenza fisica vera e propria credo che l'umiliazione e il sentirsi impotente e in balia di qualcuno  sia terribile.


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Peccato che la ragazza non fosse la mia ex...tanto era incapace di difendersi e forse le sarebbe piaciuto visto che tanto è una puttanona da sbarco.


 

Alle volte verrebbe da prenderti a calci nel culo, sai Danut? Ma, non so perchè, immagino che tu certe cose le dica solo qui nel forum altrimenti ti avrebbero già rotto qualche dente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, io so MM... quindi massimiliano medda
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   e io chi faccio? non mi ricordo neanche un nome, tranne il suo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





male, non ti interessi della storia contemporanea  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  trio  galline, winx, lescano, branco... sono tutti nomignoli affettuosamente ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   datici da quei "soliti" a cui credo si riferisse asu


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io chi faccio? non mi ricordo neanche un nome, tranne il suo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e le pie donne? dove me le metti ?


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io chi faccio? non mi ricordo neanche un nome, tranne il suo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La "cinese"... è divertente e sexy... ma non chiedermi il nome! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ebbene no, non so praticamente nulla delle storie del forum... il bello è che il poco che so lo dimentico immediatamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *e le pie donne?* dove me le metti ?















 è vero. è che ormai sono talmente che non riesco a ricordarli tutti, cara la mia malscopante


----------



## Iago (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Alle volte verrebbe da prenderti a calci nel culo, sai Danut? Ma, non so perchè, *immagino che tu certe cose le dica solo qui nel forum altrimenti ti avrebbero già rotto qualche dente*



sono d'accordo, ma vale per tanti qui dentro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La "cinese"... è divertente e sexy... ma non chiedermi il nome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vediamo se lo trovo (il nome).

e per l'alzeimer non si può fare nulla? una pillolina?


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero. è che ormai sono talmente che non riesco a ricordarli tutti, cara la mia malscopante


figurati cara la mia non trombante.
hai mica il ciclo per caso?


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vediamo se lo trovo (il nome).
> 
> e per l'alzeimer non si può fare nulla? una pillolina?








 No, non è alzeimer... è che proprio di certe vicende forumesche me ne frega meno di zero! Per le cose che mi interessano ho una memoria di ferro ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio ma è in possesso della stessa *eleganza*


 sei una signora.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma vale per tanti qui dentro...


tipo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tipo?


forse intende che in tanti son d'accordo


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse intende che in tanti son d'accordo


mha.....
perchè si devono buttare lì queste frasette privocatorie?


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse intende che in tanti son d'accordo


 
Mmmmh, credo che intendesse che ci sono persone che sul forum dicono cose che al di fuori non si permetterebbero mai di dire....


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2009)

e delle ranze antistupro ne vogliamo parlare?
ihihii...sento arrivare la carriola
che modi


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e delle ranze antistupro ne vogliamo parlare?
> ihihii...sento arrivare la carriola
> che modi


































vabbè allora basta levarsi i pedalini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mmmmh, credo che intendesse che ci sono persone che sul forum dicono cose che al di fuori non si permetterebbero mai di dire....


lo so, cercavo di dargli il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Iago (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mmmmh, credo che intendesse che ci sono persone che sul forum dicono cose che al di fuori non si permetterebbero mai di dire....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


>


un altro che butta il sasso e nasconde la mano.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tutti del partito "volemose bene" che  perdono occasione per lanciar la frecciatina, rigorosamente senza dettagli e nomi


----------

